# Private Messages



## joe4444 (May 24, 2010)

I just registered and activated my account, but when I try to send a private message (or even view my inbox) it says I don't have permission. How do I get access to send private messages? Do I have to be friends with someone first?


Thanks!


----------



## tip top toker (May 24, 2010)

i assume you need to be an active posting member?


----------



## joe4444 (May 24, 2010)

Wow, very fast reply. I thought I activated when I followed the link that was e-mail to me after I registered. Is there something I'm missing?


----------



## tip top toker (May 24, 2010)

this is all just theory

it may be that you need to reach a certain post count to be able to send private messages, to stop bots logging in and spamming users with PM's advertising a big penis/iphone. jsut a guess though.


----------



## joe4444 (May 24, 2010)

Maybe that's it. Can an admin tell me how many posts I need? It's been years since I've grown, but I could give some newbs a little advice. 

If this helps, the error message I get:

*joe4444*, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:


Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.


----------



## tip top toker (May 24, 2010)

well if some newbs needd some advice, get on in there and help them, i have no idea on what the amount of posts is, if this is infact how it works, but you'll get there in no time. i can normally find 5 interesting threads to read and comment on each time i hit new posts


----------



## potroast (May 24, 2010)

Like Tip Top said, just participate by posting some more, and all the privileges will magically be available.


Welcome to Rollitup!


----------



## joe4444 (May 25, 2010)

50 posts and still not pm access? What gives?


----------



## tip top toker (May 26, 2010)

i'll PM a mod and see if they can change anything. all i can say is it's odd that you've joined the forum specifically to send a PM to someone?


----------



## joe4444 (May 26, 2010)

thanks, tip top toker.

I just found an option for a paid subscription, and in the list of features it includes "500 private message allowance" so does that mean PMs are only allowed for paying members?


----------



## joe4444 (May 26, 2010)

This guy got PM access after only 25 posts. 

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/306553-no-private-massages-2.html#post3840708


----------



## W Dragon (May 26, 2010)

no you don't have to pay mate maybe you just need more posts


----------



## mygirls (May 26, 2010)

joe4444 said:


> This guy got PM access after only 25 posts.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/306553-no-private-massages-2.html#post3840708


yep 25 post and your good to go..welcome


----------



## joe4444 (May 26, 2010)

I have 53 now it still can't access PMs. Any other ideas? I've only been a member for a few days. Does PM access kick in after a week or something?


----------



## mygirls (May 26, 2010)

joe4444 said:


> I have 53 now it still can't access PMs. Any other ideas? I've only been a member for a few days. Does PM access kick in after a week or something?


i belive it will automaticly or the addmin will. no mod can, i know that..
are you sure all your setting are open .


----------



## joe4444 (May 26, 2010)

It's working now! Thanks to whoever fixed it.


----------



## mygirls (May 26, 2010)

joe4444 said:


> it's working now! Thanks to whoever fixed it.


im sure it done automaticly.. Glad your up and running..


----------



## JRTokin (May 30, 2010)

mygirls said:


> im sure it done automaticly.. Glad your up and running..


I have the same problem! But havnt started posting yet, will make my way to the newbie forum and try to help out with what limited knowledge i already have! Thanks


----------



## kahale808 (May 30, 2010)

im havin the same problems but i guess ill have to start contributing to the posts buts its kindahad to contribute when i know very little.
alohaz
kahale


----------



## OregonMedGrower (Jun 7, 2010)

joe4444 said:


> It's working now! Thanks to whoever fixed it.


Who fixes it ?? ,a private message would be easier then starting threads trying to contact someone specific for questions pertaining to certain subjects 

I am no spam bot..lol.. ,and thought there was general guide lines on these forums about this kind of stuff ,but for some reason I can not pm nor seem to find out what exactly the site wants me to contribute to beable to do so ??

Thanks


----------



## OregonMedGrower (Jun 7, 2010)

oh! I found this 



> Registered members may also be able to send messages to other members of this forum using the private messaging system. For more information about private messaging, click here.


not much help ,lol...so whats the secret hand shake ? ...I followed the links singing "I'm off to see the wizard,the wonderful wizard of Oz " and still to no avail found the answer ...nor Oz


----------



## OregonMedGrower (Jun 8, 2010)

Ehh ,come on now! Bump Bump! Whats the word RIU ??


----------



## OregonMedGrower (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks RIU!! Da wizard of OZ got my PM's functioning ..it's just about being a contributing member !!

ScottM ,this thread here probably isn't the best place for grow questions ..I think you'd be better off DELETING your post here and head on over to this thread here and ask there 

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/322278-who-needs-help-ask-here.html *<<<click on that link *

good luck to ya!


----------

